# Remembering " The Four Horsemen



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

They don't make em like this anymore.. straight up southern R&R with a taste of AC/DC
If you have not heard of these guy's your missing out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaIvoi6Esks&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKv_YYzdI2w


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> They don't make em like this anymore.. straight up southern R&R with a taste of AC/DC
> If you have not heard of these guy's your missing out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaIvoi6Esks&feature=related
> ...


I still have my CD copy of Nobody Said It Was Easy from when the album was first released. Fantastic album.

I believe their drummer died after that album albums. I THINK he was Chuck Biscuits brother in fact. I kind of lost track of them after that. I think they only put out one other album and pretty much fell apart.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the same CD Nobody said it was easy and i got, i believe there last CD Gettin Pretty good, at barely gettin By
That was recorded in Toronto at metal works 1995. They had a new drummer Randy Cooke
Its a pretty strong CD.
Rick


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

In 1994, the band reconciled their differences and started to put together a third release with Pharaoh replacing Ben on bass. But the first of two tragedies struck on September 27 1994 when original drummer Dimwit (Ken Montgomery) died from a drug overdose. The band continued with creating the album, dedicating it to Dimwit and including the poignant ballad 'Song for Absent Friends' which is clearly influenced by his death. Dimwit's brother Chuck Biscuits took over on drums.

Then in November 1995, lead singer Frank Starr was hit by a drunk driver while driving his motorcycle down Sunset Strip and was left in a coma suffering from severe head injuries. The band soldiered on, releasing the third album Gettin Pretty Good...At Barely Gettin' By... in 1996 on the Magnetic Air label and embarking on a tour with Ron Young of Little Caesar on vocals, hoping that Starr would come out of the coma, but he eventually died on June 18, 1999, and the band broke up.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good information Jimi to a sad ending. I have there last Cd and was recorded August /Sept 1995.Release in 1996.
I heard Frank Starr came out of his coma, but could not speak or move.. had too be a tough time for him and then for the band to go on without him, and to do the tour for the new CD without him.

Rick


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I remember these guys mainly because of being aware of Dimwit as the drummer for D.O.A (I think). Good Southern rock for sure. Too bad booze, drugs and hard living takes it's toll.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes no truer words said.. alot of hard living for sure..

The singer from what i read was doing nothing wrong. Frank riding is motorcycle down the sunset strip and a lady drunk driver pulled out in front of him. He was even wearing a helmet. but didnt help him much.

I read also one of the band members was with the Cult.. maybe the bass player? they where talking about the influence he had toward the band.

Rick


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I must adimit, I have never heard of them


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I must adimit, I have never heard of them


you might recognize this one- always got, and still gets some airplay-
[youtube=Option]iKv_YYzdI2w[/youtube]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya they had 3 pretty big hits. The singles actually did really well in Canada, and the videos got a ton of play on MuchMusic. 'Rockin is my Business', and 'Nobody Said it was Easy' got a lot of video play, and Tired Wings got a lot of radio play.

Does look like the Nobody Said It was Easy video was posted yet. It's my personal fave tune by them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcveGZv799w


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> you might recognize this one- always got, and still gets some airplay-
> [youtube=Option]iKv_YYzdI2w[/youtube]


Man I loved those guys, LOVE that video Fraser!


----------

